# On cycle and post cycle help



## Leanmeanchine88 (Mar 13, 2018)

I’m 1 week into my 4 week prohormone cycle. Purchased a liver support by myogenix. Should I take this with my PH? Will this interfere? 

Also - what PCT do you recommend I buy after my 4 weeks? 

Thanks


----------



## Spongy (Mar 13, 2018)

For 7-Keto?  That has a 2 hour half life?  And is sometimes used during a real PCT to control cortisol?


----------



## Leanmeanchine88 (Mar 13, 2018)

Spongy said:


> For 7-Keto?  That has a 2 hour half life?  And is sometimes used during a real PCT to control cortisol?


Damn it Spongy, and why did you have to name your handle Spongy. Sorry off topic. Ok. 7keto ain’t the driving force behind it. 

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]7-axodehydroeplandrosterone[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]5alphahydroxy-laxogenin, 6,7 dihydrogergamottin, insole-3-carbinol, plumbago extract (flower), taraxacum[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Leanmeanchine88 (Mar 13, 2018)

Spongy said:


> For 7-Keto?  That has a 2 hour half life?  And is sometimes used during a real PCT to control cortisol?



5 alpha. Look that one up. It’s a little more than 7 keto.
and it’s 1250mg [FONT=&quot]7-axodehydroeplandrosterone[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]5alphahydroxy-laxogenin, 6,7 dihydrogergamottin, insole-3-carbinol, plumbago extract (flower), taraxacum[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Leanmeanchine88 (Mar 13, 2018)

I don’t understand why ALMOST every person who has commented on this ****ing website are a bunch of narcassistic jerk offs who aren’t the least bit helpful. I’ve tried providing you guys a real ‘supplement’ and all y’all do is bash it, say it ain’t shit, look at me, etc. That’s a bunch of horse shit, too. I’m looking for a good forum where ideas can be exchanged with someone other than college aged dip shits with pea size brains who wanna ‘one-up’ the ol guy.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 13, 2018)

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> I don’t understand why ALMOST every person who has commented on this ****ing website are a bunch of narcassistic jerk offs who aren’t the least bit helpful. I’ve tried providing you guys a real ‘supplement’ and all y’all do is bash it, say it ain’t shit, look at me, etc. That’s a bunch of horse shit, too. I’m looking for a good forum where ideas can be exchanged with someone other than college aged dip shits with pea size brains who wanna ‘one-up’ the ol guy.




Its because its an OTC supplement...not a prohormone...its nothing ...snake oil man...we are interested in tried and true scientifically proven AAS....
On the other hand I am glad its giving you drive to work hard...if you are getting these gains you say its probably because hard work not some bullshit sold at a supplement store..


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Its because its an OTC supplement...not a prohormone...its nothing ...snake oil man...we are interested in tried and true scientifically proven AAS....
> On the other hand I am glad its giving you drive to work hard...if you are getting these gains you say its probably because hard work not some bullshit sold at a supplement store..



You can't say for sure it's "snake oil". And it may indeed produce some results. 

However, you cannot be sure of what's actually being ingested and you have no clue what harmful side effects may come from it. 

I used to take Animal Stack in the early 2000s That shit worked really well. Coincidence or not I lost almost all fertility after running it for a couple years.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> You can't say for sure it's "snake oil". And it may indeed produce some results.
> 
> However, you cannot be sure of what's actually being ingested and you have no clue what harmful side effects may come from it.
> 
> I used to take Animal Stack in the early 2000s That shit worked really well. Coincidence or not I lost almost all fertility after running it for a couple years.



Fair enough...im just very skeptical of anything sold at a supplement store....ive been that guy before who use to buy everything they tried to sell me...had better results with proper diet and training..but I see your point.


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Fair enough...im just very skeptical of anything sold at a supplement store....ive been that guy before who use to buy everything they tried to sell me...had better results with proper diet and training..but I see your point.



Otc stuff has been pulled off the shelves for having real AAS in it. The point is you don't know what you're taking and that's not a risk I'd be willing to take at this point in my life. 

I was invincible at 25. You'd think OP would be a little more cautious.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 14, 2018)

Leanmeanchine88 said:


> 5 alpha. Look that one up. It’s a little more than 7 keto.
> and it’s 1250mg [FONT=&quot]7-axodehydroeplandrosterone[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]5alphahydroxy-laxogenin, 6,7 dihydrogergamottin, insole-3-carbinol, plumbago extract (flower), taraxacum[/FONT][/FONT]



5alpha doesn't interfere with the endocrine system so I honestly think you will be fine.  I don't see any ingredients listed that are going to require a PCT.  A liver support is always a good idea and I do not believe any of the ingredients in your liver support will interfere with what's in your supplement.

I agree with Rob as well, if it's allowing or causing you to push yourself harder in the gym then good on ya.

Also, the biggest reason you are getting the response you are getting is because you haven't really posted much outside of your thread about this product so people are, by nature, going to be skeptical.  If I were keeping a log like you and having the same results people wouuld be more receptive just because of the fact I've been around and participated in many conversations.  It's nothing to be offended about, it's just the truth.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88 (Mar 14, 2018)

Spongy said:


> 5alpha doesn't interfere with the endocrine system so I honestly think you will be fine.  I don't see any ingredients listed that are going to require a PCT.  A liver support is always a good idea and I do not believe any of the ingredients in your liver support will interfere with what's in your supplement.
> 
> I agree with Rob as well, if it's allowing or causing you to push yourself harder in the gym then good on ya.
> 
> Also, the biggest reason you are getting the response you are getting is because you haven't really posted much outside of your thread about this product so people are, by nature, going to be skeptical.  If I were keeping a log like you and having the same results people wouuld be more receptive just because of the fact I've been around and participated in many conversations.  It's nothing to be offended about, it's just the truth.


Thank you for this great response. And kindly answering my questions regarding PCT. I’ll continue taking liver support in conjunction with my PH.


----------

